# WD My Cloud Daten von Platte retten!



## CByte (9. Juli 2020)

Hallo an alle.

Meine WD My Cloud ist leider ausgestiegen. (nicht die HDD selbst)
Die Festplatte habe ich ausgebaut und wird auch ohne Probleme am PC erkannt,
aber wie komme ich jetzt an die Daten ran.
Ich habe dort mehrere Partitionen aber wenn ich auf eine klick dann kann ich nur formatieren
da er das Dateisystem nicht kennt.

Auf der Platte sind noch viele Daten die ich brauchen könnte.
Ich hoffe ihr habt eine idee wie ich daran komme.

Danke euch.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2020)

Versuche es mal mit AutoPsy.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (9. Juli 2020)

Wenn die WD My Cloud defekt ist brauchst du eine 2. Baugleiche in die du die Festplatte(n) einbaust, dann sollten die Daten wieder lesbar sein, bei diversen ext. WD Gehäusen gibt es eine  generische Grundverschlüsselung durch die Hardware.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Juli 2020)

Schon mal das probiert:
My Cloud dead, how to see content on Windows 10? - My Cloud - WD Community


----------



## fotoman (10. Juli 2020)

Ich würde ja einfach ein Linux vom USB-Stick booten. Dann die Platte am 2. USB-POrt anschließen und sehen was passiert.


----------



## CByte (10. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Versuche es mal mit AutoPsy.


Da blick ich nicht durch was ich dort machen muss. Sry



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Wenn die WD My Cloud defekt ist brauchst du eine 2. Baugleiche in die du die Festplatte(n) einbaust, dann sollten die Daten wieder lesbar sein, bei diversen ext. WD Gehäusen gibt es eine  generische Grundverschlüsselung durch die Hardware.


Den Gedanke hatte ich tatsächlich auch schon, aber erstmal eine finden.



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Schon mal das probiert:
> My Cloud dead, how to see content on Windows 10? - My Cloud - WD Community


Das werde ich mal versuchen. Danke dir.



fotoman schrieb:


> Ich würde ja einfach ein Linux vom USB-Stick booten. Dann die Platte am 2. USB-POrt anschließen und sehen was passiert.


Kannst du ein Linux empfehlen? Knoppix? Ubuntu?


Ich danke euch schon einmal für eure Unterstützung. Wer natürlich noch mehr Ideen und Vorschläge hat...raus damit !


----------



## Inzersdorfer (10. Juli 2020)

Access to Ext 2/3/4, HFS and ReiserFS from Windows| DiskInternals


----------



## fotoman (10. Juli 2020)

CByte schrieb:


> Kannst du ein Linux empfehlen? Knoppix? Ubuntu?


Ich habe letztens (nur zum Test und für die HDDs aus meinem alten QNap) meine vorhandene Linux Mint 19.3 VM gebootet und war erstaunt, dass er die Einzel-HDD einfach erkannt hat.

Wenn aber Inzersdorfer mit seiner ersten Aussage Recht hat, dann bringt Dir das nichts.


----------



## Abductee (11. Juli 2020)

Ich würd R-Linux probieren, damit konnte ich ohne Probleme die HDDs von meinem QNAP-NAS auslesen.
Datenrettungs- und Wiederherstellungs-Freeware fuer Linux-Dateien


----------



## CByte (11. Juli 2020)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd R-Linux probieren, damit konnte ich ohne Probleme die HDDs von meinem QNAP-NAS auslesen.
> Datenrettungs- und Wiederherstellungs-Freeware fuer Linux-Dateien



Das hat wunderbar geklappt. Spitze. Danke dir !!


----------

